# 1 Step Revo Unroot?



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I watched a video on youtube that showed a 1 step revo unroot process. I wonder if anyone here has tried it? I've never used adb so i'm nervous about the traditional revo unroot process. I read in another forum this is by Chris Ridgeway of halfcab123. If anyone has tried it would you post your impressions? Thanks!

Oops - fixed link


----------



## Lohk (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm very interested in this cause I'm fixing to hafta send in my tbolt for warranty work (microphone just magically stopped working)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Lohk said:


> I'm very interested in this cause I'm fixing to hafta send in my tbolt for warranty work (microphone just magically stopped working)
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


have you recently downloaded a voice recognition app? I downloaded one just recently and this happened to me. After I uninstalled it everything was cool. I think it was called dragon go
But I think all you have to do is load up the latest stock rom and except an ota and this will unroot you
sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## Lohk (Dec 13, 2011)

I've not installed any new apps and it's consistent through any rom I've tried. No one can hear me talking.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Just flash an RUU and then unless you wanna have it be S-ON again.

If that is the case Google: Thunderbolt S-On or Unrooting a T-bolt..Or nvm I grabbed the link for you

And basically all the guide has you do is flash a RUU and then flash to S-On

Edit: As far as I know there is No ONE click s-on method.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

HTC thunderbolt restore on android market gets me back to 100% stock in one click

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Does it S-on your boot loader?

Edit: Nvm


> This program will completely restore your HTC Thunderbolt back to the latest Gingerbread OTA stock. Including the newest radio, bootloader and stock recovery. If you have used Revolutionary to root your phone, do not worry, it will replace all of its modifications as well as any other rooted method you might have used.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Mattes said:


> Just flash an RUU and then unless you wanna have it be S-ON again.
> 
> If that is the case Google: Thunderbolt S-On or Unrooting a T-bolt..Or nvm I grabbed the link for you
> 
> ...


Did you look at the video I linked to?


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

That htc thunderbolt restore in the market looks even easier than the video. Anybody try it?


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

recDNA said:


> That htc thunderbolt restore in the market looks even easier than the video. Anybody try it?


Yes it works flawless for me

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> Yes it works flawless for me
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Be sure to use it over wifi or 4g. Read the instructions on the market app instructions.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

No, the link in the OP gives me some strange list of videos


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Mattes said:


> No, the link in the OP gives me some strange list of videos


That's a good reason not to watch it! LOLl. >I think its fixed now. Sorry about that.I'm checking out htc thunderbolt restore in the mp too. It claims to do the same thing without need of a computer. Just run the app. Only 5 reviews so far so no idea if it works. chefthomas had good luck with it.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

recDNA said:


> That's a good reason not to watch it! LOLl. >I think its fixed now. Sorry about that.I'm checking out htc thunderbolt restore in the mp too. It claims to do the same thing without need of a computer. Just run the app. Only 5 reviews so far so no idea if it works. chefthomas had good luck with it.


Bro. It works. I'm not tryin to get you to pay for it. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## egodogg (Oct 16, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> Bro. It works. I'm not tryin to get you to pay for it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I also used it a week or two ago. Worked flawlessly

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for confirming. I've got a thread in another forum where people tell me it doesnt remove revo from the bootloader which would be a dead giveaway to vzw.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Thanks for confirming. I've got a thread in another forum where people tell me it doesnt remove revo from the bootloader which would be a dead giveaway to vzw.


Removed it for me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Ratzinc (Jul 29, 2011)

That app worked great for me too

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## utpxxx (Jul 24, 2011)

app is great!


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

utpxxx said:


> app is great!


If u go into the bootloader does it say revo at the top?


----------



## egodogg (Oct 16, 2011)

recDNA said:


> If u go into the bootloader does it say revo at the top?


It doesn't. It locks it

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks


egodogg said:


> It doesn't. It locks it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


It is possible to lock the bootloader without removing "revo" from the top. I just wanted to make sure the "revo" wasn't there. Its a dead giveaway if you return the phone.


----------



## dsr13 (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm running MIUI on my wife's TB, and I purchased the app via my laptop and her google account. The thing is, the market recognizes 2 devices on her account: the Mecha and the ADR6400L...I'm guessing the former for AOSP ROMS and the latter for sense ROMS. The Mecha is listed as incompatible, however, and this app won't even show up in her market. I emailed the dev and got no response. Anyone know a way around this other than the super convoluted: backing-up, loading a sense nandroid, downloading and backing up the app with TiBU, reloading MIUI and restoring the app? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I am on an aosp rom thundershed 1.3 and htc thunderbolt restore is in my market. I haven't purchased or tried it yet though. I'm waiting for more reviews.


----------



## Lohk (Dec 13, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> Yes it works flawless for me
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I used it last week on my tbolt before I returned for warranty work, it's super easy and worked flawlessly. It S-On and returned to stock over wifi in about 25 minutes. 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Lohk said:


> I used it last week on my tbolt before I returned for warranty work, it's super easy and worked flawlessly. It S-On and returned to stock over wifi in about 25 minutes.
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Did you use the in a custom rom option?


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I am on an aosp rom thundershed 1.3 and htc thunderbolt restore is in my market. I haven't purchased or tried it yet though. I'm waiting for more reviews.


I can't see it in the Market. Do you have a link?

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk

"I went back to Sense when I realized how much work I was putting into making AOSP look like Sense."


----------



## Lohk (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah I believe so.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

mrtonk said:


> I can't see it in the Market. Do you have a link?
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk
> 
> "I went back to Sense when I realized how much work I was putting into making AOSP look like Sense."


Www.mydroidworld.com


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

Lohk said:


> I used it last week on my tbolt before I returned for warranty work, it's super easy and worked flawlessly. It S-On and returned to stock over wifi in about 25 minutes.
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


+1. I had 2 tbolts that I had to return and this method saved me about 4 hours of hunting the right files, swapping USB cables, and pulling sdcards. Most definitely worth the $2.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

did you have a custom rom installed when you used it?


----------

